
Show HN: Furan – build and push Docker images from GitHub to target - briangonzalez
https://github.com/dollarshaveclub/furan
======
jazoom
On a related note: I absolutely love that GitLab has this built in (including
the image registry and shared task runners). It made setting up deployments
rather pleasant.

